# Fertilizer bill



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

So I picked up 9000 lb. Of fall alfalfa antifreeze and a couple gallon of chemicals and they handed me this. Decimal points sure make a difference!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a power bill I received once ..... Thought I was going to pass out, last month it was $280 and the next it was $37k


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, just write them a check and slip the decimal point a few positions to the other side. They'll never notice.

Stopped at a Mc'Ds the other day and confused the poor young lady behind the counter so bad I thought I might have to call 911. I handed her a $5 bill for a tab of $4.51, she quick rang it up while I was reaching in my pocket for the $.51. Gave her the exact change and she just couldn't figure out what to do. Finally called a manager over.

I made it easy--told them to just give me the $.51 back and the $.49 change, then turned it back to them and asked if I could have $1 bill.

Guess this new math is really working.

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Well, just write them a check and slip the decimal point a few positions to the other side. They'll never notice.
> 
> Stopped at a Mc'Ds the other day and confused the poor young lady behind the counter so bad I thought I might have to call 911. I handed her a $5 bill for a tab of $4.51, she quick rang it up while I was reaching in my pocket for the $.51. Gave her the exact change and she just couldn't figure out what to do. Finally called a manager over.
> 
> ...


Very impressive Ralph! Did you do those calculations in your head or did you have to draw all the little boxes on a napkin? I haven't been in a McD's in a long time, but they solved the illiterate employee ordering problem by only having pictures on the register. Maybe pictures of money is next.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

SVFHAY, have them make a new bill. Pay the NEW bill, take the tax deduction on the

e OLD bill...if you have political ties, you won't even get in trouble!

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> Very impressive Ralph! Did you do those calculations in your head or did you have to draw all the little boxes on a napkin? I haven't been in a McD's in a long time, but they solved the illiterate employee ordering problem by only having pictures on the register. Maybe pictures of money is next.


But what's going to happen when it's all done by kiosks'......where will the illiterates work then?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Doggone it! I goofed! I should've asked for a $10 bill. Next time.

Ralph

Honesty is still the best policy--sometimes. (Think wife.)


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

> But what's going to happen when it's all done by kiosks'......where will the illiterates work then?


politics

73, Mark


----------

